# Clearblue Digital Ovulation Test Kit



## Shininglight. (Aug 3, 2008)

HI hope you can resolve a query.  I have a regular cycle every 28/29 days. To help me pinpoint my fertile window I have been using clearblue digital.  I had a smiley face on monitor on day 11 (pm) day 12 (am, pm) also on day 13 (am).  I continued testing this cycle because previous iui treatments had failed and insemination always done on day 13/ 14. Anyway this cycle on day 13 pm it was negative but on day 14 pm it was positive again.  SORRY I know that sounds long winded but I am confused.  Has this ever happened before?  When am I ovulating? 

Allison74.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Allison,

Sorry I don't understand either   The test picks up the LH hormone surge that triggers the follicle to release the egg. Usually LH levels will peak mid cycle which would indicate ovulation (on a typical 28 day cycle LH levels will start to rise on day 11-12, peak at day 14 and have returned to baseline by day 16) Not really sure why you tested negative on day 13 pm (are you sure you used the stick correctly?) If you have a regular cycle of 28 days then insemination at day 13/14 would likely be the optimum time for fertilization.

Hope this helps

Maz x


----------

